# Overnight trip - 24 hours alone ok?



## MiniLopHop (Sep 24, 2012)

My husband wants to do an overnight trip for his birthday. I hate leaving the buns alone, but it would only be 24 hours. If I give them extra food and make sure the hay and water is topped off, do you think it would be ok?

My normal pet sitter is not available because he is out of town that weekend or I would have him pop in to feed dinner. :?


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been gone 36 hours twice now with no problem.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm often away from home overnight. I fill their feed dishes, give them a couple extra handfuls of hay, and fill their bottles. When I get home, the only one who seems to notice my absence is Nemi, who thinks my sole purpose in life is to put pellets into her dish. 

I always worry about the Horde when I'm gone, and they're always just dandy when I get home. They thrived as a species for a long time before the Horde and I decided to co-exist, and I don't think we give them enough credit for being able to function without us! Lol

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 24, 2012)

To worry is our nature, and, if we didn't care so much we probably wouldn't have bunnies in the first place. Don't see any reason they won't be fine if you load them up. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 24, 2012)

I have often left my rabbits for a day or 2 without problem. If you are worried about them running out of water, provide an extra bowl or 2 of water. Leave LOTS of extra hay. You can also give them a new cool toy to intertain them. If they are used to a lot of noise around then you could leave the radio or tv going. I have petsat for this person who always left the radio going whenever they were gone. 

Enjoy your trip


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 24, 2012)

Ditto to all previous posts, you are fine to leave them for that long.

I worried too! But all was fine.

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Ellie (Sep 25, 2012)

I left Buster alone from 3pm-2pm the next day. I made my boyfriend come bunny-sit and he couldn't come until then... I gave him a nice BIG bowl of veggies and his extra scoop (and a litte extra) of pellets for the next day. He seemed to be fine, despite me worrying for my WHOLE time away.

Have fun!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks, it makes me feel better that others have done this successfully. We are going to a Celtic fair and I'm really looking forward to it.

I leave the radio on for them every day when I go to work, I think it keeps them from wigging out over small noises outside. I love the new toy idea, going to have to go to the pet store.


----------



## BunMommaD (Sep 25, 2012)

We just got back from about 40hrs away. And mr.cookie was just fine  we gave him extra food, water and hay. And lots of extra toys to keep him occupied  your buns should be just fine  have fun on your night away!


----------



## caustin4 (Sep 25, 2012)

I haven't done this myself without someone watching, but I have wondered. Soon I'll be making day trips (20-30 hours) without seeing them. So glad to hear you all say its okay. I was so worried all yesterday leaving them for 12 hours. I ended up running back to check on them. It's scary since I just moved them to a new hotter climate and wanted to make sure the ac was working still. 

This may be overboard, but I was thinking of setting up my laptop/getting a video cam for a live feed and watch it on my phone if I'm away and worried. Not sure what that does other then peace of mind, but I could always ask a neighbor for a favor if I notice something that needs attending to. 

So you aren't alone on worrying, ill be right there with you!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 25, 2012)

I know someone who runs a rabbit sanctuary that has video cams all over the house and a couple people watching during the day that will call if they see anything. 

Normally my husband is home during most of the day so I don't worry about it. I just found out I am going to Israel for a week in Nov for work. He's going to have to do all the feeding and care. Guess who will be calling home every day to check on the babies?


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 28, 2012)

Have a good time & try not to worry.


----------

